# Tourist Board welcomes Motorhomes?



## erneboy

We have a tourism related business in Northern Ireland. I recieved an email from the NI Tourist Board today, it looks as though we can expect to see some action to make motorhomer welcome. 

Please click on the link Stanner has posted below to see the email.


Being completely useless with computers I was unable to attach the email to this post. I spent an hour trying and was defeated. Stanner has done it for me, thanks Stanner, Alan.


Edit. I am a little concerned that they are asking the CC and the CCC for help, I can't see them promoting Aire type facilities.


----------



## Stanner

OK done it now - I hope.

http://profiles.responsemail.co.uk/showemail.php?pf=hvmci&esid=26574&cid=5


----------



## cabby

So who are we sending to represent us then, 
have we booked our place.And NO,NO, I am not joking.
We are the biggest independent motorhome group in the UK.
anyone available.Nuke.mods. 
This is our chance to gain a solid rep.


cabby


----------



## erneboy

If I was going to be in NI on that day I would have attended that to see if we could help in any way, but I am in Spain. If any NI MHF member wants to go in my place I am sure that would be fine. Possibly a boring day but you never know it could be worthwhile, Alan.

Just seen what Cabby had to say. He is right I think. Is anyone interested?


----------



## bob8925

i have posted the link to the chairman and sec of the northern ireland motor caravan club.

an aire is being discussed for donaghadee so things could well be moving at last.....


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Bob. I would like to think they would have been invited, however having had dealings with the NITB I would not be at all surprised if they didn't know there was a local body representing the interests of MHers. Perhaps you could keep us posted? Alan.


----------



## cabby

Is it possible one of the mods could contact Nuke and ask him to contact them and offer our vast knowledge of whatever membership we are up to now to assit in helping them set up an Aires or even comunal campsites in various towns like europe.Fnd out what they want to achive, before the various clubs start ruining Irelands chances of competing on a european level.

cabby


----------



## bob8925

our fear is the caravan club and ccc will have their own agenda and we need people who use their motorhomes in tourist areas etc to put forward aires and overnight stops

considering they only have one clubsite each in the north they havent been too interested in motorhomes before.

i see ballyness have been invited,again a five star independant site at the guts of thirty quid a night!
not really representitive of your average camper!


----------



## gaspode

I've asked Nuke to take a look.
As you say there should be someone there to represent "real" motorhomers. It's very short notice but maybe not too late to submit a written representation? I think it very unlikely that any of the bodies down on the agenda are likely to represent the M/H community fairly, they all have poor records on the subject and conflicts of interest.

AFAIK MHF have never been informed of this planned meeting.


----------



## erneboy

I know action of this kind does not really fit the MHF model Ken but this could be important. I cannot see how representations on behalf of MHF could be ignored. Perhaps writing to them and copying the letter widely would be the best thing to do. It may be a little embarrassing for them that they have missed out on inviting representation from what is clearly the biggest voice in the motorhome community in the UK. 

If the Northern Ireland Tourist Board are really going to try to do something, and it looks as though they are it could well be noticed in the rest of the UK, particularly if it is successful.

These quangos spend a lot of government money, very often in ways which make the benefits difficult to quantify. The take up of provision for motorhomes would be easy for them to measure and therefore valuable for them to trumpet as a success story, if they get it right. I can see why it appeals to them. There market is there, it is significant and evident, it just needs tapping into, Alan.


Edit: I asked Bob whether any of the Motorcaravanner Club officials in NI are aslo MHF subscribers, ther may be something we could do there by way of representation?


----------



## johnthompson

The Caravan Club will probably only be interested in those who use their Motorhome as a Self Powered Caravan and require fully serviced site facilities.

The National Caravan Council represent manufacturers and Caravan Site Owners.

John


----------



## fitzgill

I would be willing to try and gain access and attend the meeting. Please could concerned members PM me with any points or questions and will see what I can do.


----------



## erneboy

Fitzgill, the thing to do is reply to the email and register to attend. Perhaps you could go as an MHF member with the brief to report back to our 50,000 plus members as to what is proposed? That may be fine but if not you could represent me, I was asked as someone who has a tourist related business. If you need details of my business to register PM me and I will let you have them.

My feeling is that we should make much of the system of Aires, Stellplatz and Sostas provided in other countries while acknowledging that existing camp sites are already doing a good job in catering for those motorhomers who require more elabourate facilities.

Perhaps we could put a letter together to act as a briefing pack for handing out. It could have links to the some web sites such as MHF and Camping Car Infos etc?

Anyway step one is to register as it's first come first served, Alan.


----------



## kc10

Good luck with this. Motorhomers need representation there. Please post updates.


----------



## Telbell

> The Caravan Club will probably only be interested in those who use their Motorhome as a Self Powered Caravan and require fully serviced site facilities.


John is right. The Caravan Club has made it known in the past what they think of "Aires" so it would be good to have a view from MHF/MCC members

An interesting project.


----------



## erneboy

I am hoping that Nuke and the mods will have a chat about this and see if it is possible to ask someone who is going along to act as a representative of MHF and at least take notes and report back on what takes place. Perhaps it would be possible to go a stage further and poll members as to what MHF members would like to see and ask the same person to present that to who ever the senior Tourist Board official is on the day? Alan.


----------



## pippin

Another idea might be to garner some of the thoughts that were posted on the Fylde website, which seems to have gone very quiet.


----------



## bob8925

i see one of the presentation cases will be from castlereagh council

now.......
there are are no facilities,parking or otherwise in place in the area so what will they be discussing?

there are aires in broughshane and carrickfergus which are well used but i dont see them being asked to contribute.

i agree with other comments reference the two main clubs and their agenda

i have contacted office bearers of the mccni and they are deciding on a plan of action and i will rel;ay here once i know the outcome.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Bob. As far as I know Castlereagh Council have a campsite at the Ice Bowl at Dundonald. I expect they are counting that as provision for motorhomers.

Carrickfergus Council would have been a better choice as they have two Aires, the one you mention at Carrickfergus and one at Whitehead. It seems to me as though this seminar has been put together without any in depth research having been carried out. I hope we can correct that.

How about an email campaign to the NITB (Tourist Board). I think it's notable that they have not invited Waterways Ireland to make a presentation. They have facilities for boats which are already unofficially shared with motorhomes and have undertaken to investigate what more they can do for us. I can publish email addresses here if people want to get involved, Alan.


----------



## JohnGun

bob8925 said:


> i see one of the presentation cases will be from castlereagh council
> 
> bob, i would assume thats because Stormont is in this Council Borough, i maybe wrong, but i agree , what would they have any input for, as there are currently no facilities within the Borough.
> 
> As Alan has mentioned, the CC club and Ballyness etc will not exactly be fighting the corner of Aires i would assume? They will be there for their own publicity and if i owned any of the sites, i would want to be there too, so cannot fault them for that.
> 
> I would assume that the NITB want this meeting in order to push plans forward for more MH friendly parking etc??
> 
> i too am a NI member of the MCC and know quite a few who may wish to contribute


----------



## erneboy

I still want to know if the local branch of the MCC was invited to attend. That would tell me a lot about how well the research was done and what the likely direction is, Alan.


----------



## JohnGun

Alan, i will post a message on the NI MCC webpage to see if anyone has been informed


----------



## Penquin

As far as I am concerned MH users should be represented there, and since neither the CC or the CCC seems to regards us as "high priority" then MHF does nominally have a large level of interest.....

As far as I am concerned. if you can get on it, go for it - it MIGHT become infectious and others realise that MH users are actually intelligent, honest, reliable people who spend money in local areas .........

(OK I don't think there are any deliberate errors in that statement unless anyone wants to disagree :lol:  )

Dave :lol: :roll: 

NB Not posting with any "official" endorsement, merely as a MH user.


----------



## mikebeaches

erneboy said:


> I still want to know if the local branch of the MCC was invited to attend. That would tell me a lot about how well the research was done and what the likely direction is, Alan.


I would be surprised if they have, unfortunately.

But certainly feel motorhomers should be directly represented at the meeting.


----------



## bob8925

have just recieved confirmation from the mccni.

they will have committee members attending this conference and will relay information to members soonest.

i will post here as soon as i know anything.


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Ireland Touring*

Good evening

I have clicked onto the NI site. I have emailed them saying an aires type infrastructure north and south is what I would like to see..

I also took the liberty of asking them to contact this site as it is the largest one in the UK and asking 'us ' what we would like to see happen in order for more of us to go over there.

If more f us sent an email from there site it can only help.

Neil


----------



## erneboy

For anyone who wants to do that they can be contacted here: http://www.nitb.com/contact.aspx

Probably worthwhile mentioning that you are aware that they are looking at the possibility of developing facilities for motorhomes. I emailed them before putting the OP on here, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

The Northern Ireland Tourist Board were due to host a day on this topic last Thursday.

I would be grateful if anyone who was there could fill us in on what happened. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## lufc

bob8925 said:


> our fear is the caravan club and ccc will have their own agenda and we need people who use their motorhomes in tourist areas etc to put forward aires and overnight stops
> 
> considering they only have one clubsite each in the north they havent been too interested in motorhomes before.
> 
> i see ballyness have been invited,again a five star independant site at the guts of thirty quid a night!
> not really representitive of your average camper!


I believe that each site is only affiliated to each club and not owned by them and apart from a handfull of CLs there is not much more from either club at the moment. Poor really considering we have to pay the same membership fees as everyone else and can never get booked on to these sites.


----------



## erneboy

Bump. I would very much like to hear what happened at the meeting. Perhaps someone could please tell us, Alan.


----------



## johnthompson

erneboy said:


> Bump. I would very much like to hear what happened at the meeting. Perhaps someone could please tell us, Alan.


Bump: Likewise
Perhaps someone could please tell us.
John


----------



## bob8925

cc and ccc didnt bring much to the party,using it as a selling exercise.

brian and christine fought the corner for what motorhomers want and were well recieved.

few councils very interested in providing aires and are actively working towards it.

castlereagh council will let motorhomes use the camping facities over the winter and are considering building a specific motorhome point for water,waste etc.

the tourist board reps were encouraged by towns wanting motorhomes.

thats the gist of what i have benn told and will post any developments as i get them

bob


----------



## erneboy

Thank you Bob. I wonder if you or anyone else has any source for a little more detail. It would be nice to know which Councils are interested so that we could contact them and offer encouragement and consider whether there may be other ways to move this idea forward while ensuring that the NITB are fully aware of what Motorhomers think. In particular I would like to know more about what the clubs had to say as I imagine it's quite possible we may not entirely agree with their view and I think it might be important for us to try to bring our influence to bear before any decisions are made.

If any of the MCC Council members are also MHF members perhaps they could be encouraged to join in the discussion here. I imagine that as our opinions are compatible this would not be a conflict of interests for them. 

Perhaps the MCC are unwilling to discuss the matter with non members. If that is the case I will be happy to apply for membership, Alan.


----------



## johnthompson

bob8925 said:


> cc and ccc didnt bring much to the party,using it as a selling exercise.
> 
> brian and christine fought the corner for what motorhomers want and were well recieved.
> 
> few councils very interested in providing aires and are actively working towards it.
> 
> castlereagh council will let motorhomes use the camping facities over the winter and are considering building a specific motorhome point for water,waste etc.
> 
> the tourist board reps were encouraged by towns wanting motorhomes.
> 
> thats the gist of what i have benn told and will post any developments as i get them
> 
> bob


Thanks for the report Bob.


----------



## bob8925

will be speaking to brian monday so will get more details.


----------



## erneboy

I hope this topic is still simmering in the background.

I was not In NI when the meeting took place otherwise I would have attended and reported back here to share the detail of what took place and give some pointers as to what MHF members might be able to do the further encourage this development.

I am a bit disappointed that we have not had fuller reports of what went on. I am left wondering why, Alan.


----------



## bob8925

all the various agencies seem to have gone quiet....

no official report or news bulletin

whats happening?


----------



## erneboy

Well if you saw the post on here yesterday about the letter in the Impartial Reporter (local paper in Enniskillen) you will see that motorhomes have been getting bad press there and from what Parkmoy says it seems that the tolerated overnight parking at the Forum in the town may no longer be being tolerated. I know Fermanagh District Coulcil had erected a few No Overnight signs round the lakes too.

What's happening seems to be that we are going backwards which hardly squares with the Tourist Board's thinking, Alan.


----------



## bob8925

just stayed in bellinaleck marina,no camping signs up but no problem.

the forum had a few motorhomes at it too although most seemed to park at enniskillen castle,the free carpark in front of it with the large van/bus bays. spoke with a few people using it and they all have had no bother using the places regularly.

the problem is its all smoke and mirrors,one crowd says one thing ,one says another but realistically we are no better off.


----------



## erneboy

Bob, it's a couple of years since we stayed at Bellanaleck, used to keep our boat there. Those No Overnight signs were not there when we last stayed, likewise they have put them up at Rossigh car park on the lough shore a few miles beyond Manor House so it looks like backward steps to me, Alan.

Edit: I should have said I spoke to a guy from the council a couple of years ago who told me they would be putting signs up at Rossigh. He made it clear that motorhomes were not welcome and that the signs were specifically for us. I tried discussing it with him but he was adamant so rather than argue I backed off. 

Seems an odd policy to me when both these car parks are used by people heading off on boats and often leaving their cars parked overnight for anything up to a couple of weeks. 

I take the view that the signs are unenforceable anyway and when we were home this summer we visited friends at Rossigh and stayed there for several nights, Alan.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi all, 

we stayed in ballinaleck a few weeks ago. there was a 'no overnight parking' sign, but it was screwed to the side of the toilet block facing the marina entrance so not easily seen :lol: No problems and in fact one of the boats had visitors who stayed the night on board, leaving their car in the park. there are two tractors with trailers which dont appear to have moved for some years, so hard for the council to enforce.

Also spent a good night at the car park at the folk village opposite Glencolmcille by 9.00 pm 5 vans were there, no hassle.

Also Portnoo at naran no problems 5 or 6 vans.

all the best,

Davy


----------



## stepaside

Hi new to this forum just to let you know another meeting on motorhome tourism in NI next week


----------



## erneboy

Welcome to MHF Stepaside. 

Thanks for letting us know. I hope someone might let us know what goes on at that meeting. As far as I know I didn't get an invitation this time, but to be honest so many crappy emails come from NITB I often just delete them unless the subject line seems interesting, Alan.


----------



## JockandRita

erneboy said:


> Welcome to MHF Stepaside.
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. I hope someone might let us know what goes on at that meeting. As far as I know I didn't get an invitation this time, but to be honest so many crappy emails come from NITB I often just delete them unless the subject line seems interesting, Alan.


Hi Alan,

As you know, I did contact the NITB a few months ago........................but still haven't heard anything yet, not even crappy emails. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## stepaside

Hi Erneboy, local councils are conducting a survey on what facilities motor home users require and what level of interest in these facilities, a small step but in the right direction,


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Stepaside, have you got any links or further information so that maybe we could make contact. I will also try emailing the Tourist Board and see what they can tell us, Alan.


----------



## bob8925

meeting is tuesday20th at 1130 

stormont hotel


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Bob. Is anyone you know going, it would be nice to hear about what goes on, Alan.


----------



## peedee

Even with more aires, I doubt I would make the trip to NI. The ferry fares need to be much lower, don't know why they are so high. I can only assume there is no competition on the routes?

peedee


----------



## erneboy

Even so Peedee I think you would be surprised at the number of foreign and UK motorhomes which do visit, not to mention that there are many local motorhomers. Also bear in mind that, as far as I know, both North and South are working together on this. I imagine that UK tourist bodies would take note of anything done in Ireland too. So all round any positive move should be good for all of us no matter where we travel in the UK, Alan.


Edit: Jock I missed your post. NITB didn't reply to my email back then either. As someone who operates a tourist business in NI I feel bound to say they are the proverbial chocolate teapot in my opinion.


----------



## peedee

Just another slant on the subject Erneboy  Lowering the ferry fares would do much to improve tourism. Last time I went (inthe 60's) it was cheaper to hire a car and do B&B.

As it is, for the current prices, I would want guaranteed weather which of course is impossible. My gaze will remain eastward even with cheaper camping.
peedee


----------



## erneboy

I imagine that the ferry companies will say that the prices are competitive. I think that may be true at least to some extent. We don't see many new operators starting services to cash in on the high prices, I can only assume that is because they don't see it as a money spinner. It's also worth mentioning that the vast majority of the traffic is not tourism related, Alan.


----------



## stepaside

Hi All, Was at meeting in NI yesterday . Review being done by local councils good signs for the future. Badly need statics on how many motor home tourist travelling to Ireland, amount of motor homes in Ireland, any endorsements by business, local communities etc. All help appreciated.


----------



## erneboy

Thanks for letting us know Stepaside, it sounds interesting.

The ferry companies will almost certainly be able to provide figures on the number of motorhomes they carry. It may be a little complicated for them to collate that information but I imagine that if the NITB, a council or a club asked for the information and explained why it was wanted the companies would see that giving these figures might lead to increased business for them.

I think that in NI the DVLA will know how many Motorhomes are registered, they are recorded on the V5 form as Motorcaravan, Motorhome or Motor Home/Caravan. Again if the right agency asks for help I am sure they would oblige.

I don't know how registration categories work in the South but someone will and I am sure they can help too.

Are you in contact with any organisation with sufficient clout to ask for and expect to get co-operation in obtaining these figures? Alan.


----------



## erneboy

An afterthought, it strikes me as a bit odd that they are not asking for more info. such as:

How many motorhomes are there in the mainland UK, potential visitors living next door who have not yet visited.

How many in Europe.

Was there growth in the sector the last few years, will numbers increase or decrease, or are they static.

Surely this information is needed to plan for the future.


I also wonder if they are aware that this kind of tourist can be attracted without the cost of advertising and marketing. All that is required is for them to make provision for motorhomes in places we want to go and we the information sources we already rely on will very quickly pick up and publish the details complete with reviews. They should also be aware that whether or not any facility is popular will depend on it's getting good reviews, or at least not bad ones. Key to that is making facilities attractive to us and placing them where we want to go. Trying to tuck us out of sight somewhere we don't want to go will not work and will result in facilities being underused and the project looking like a failure.

I think it's important that this is understood otherwise money may be spent on facilities which go unused.

Can anyone provide a contact point for this project. I will ring the NITB today and ask where we can send comments and suggestions. I will see if I can get them to open a comments page on their web site, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

Just emailed this to NITB and will now copy to the Minister responsible for Tourism.


Dear Sirs,

I understand that NITB are currently working with local Councils and others to consider what might be done in NI to exploit Motorhome Tourism. This is great news.

I am a member of a UK based Motorhoming Forum which has over 60,000 members. Many of us are keen to contribute ideas for consideration to those leading this project.

Can you please provide us with a specific point of contact or far better still open up a web page so that we and anyone else who has something to say can make our views known.

I shall also copy this email to the Minister responsible for Tourism.

Thank you, Alan ...............


----------



## erneboy

OK. We may be able to comment through the Tourist Board but I feel emailing a general point of contact may not ensure that our communications are read by those who can influence what happens. Let's hope they open a web page for comments.

In the meantime I have spoken to the PA to the Minister responsible for Tourism. The Minister is Mrs. Arlene Foster, I have her private email address and permission to publish it here. I don't want to inundate the Minister with emails so I will email her first and see if she can help get a web page set up.

I will report back if I make any progress, Alan.


----------



## JohnGun

Alan

i was in contact with Ballymena Borough Council as per below, they have contacted me and they say that the Borough Councils are carrying out a Feasibility Study for this type of service provision, what that means, i dont know, but she has forwarded my name/number to the guy who is carrying it out.

forwarded message:
From:
Date: 16 September 2011 14:42:59 GMT+01:00


Thank you for your feedback in respect of motorhome users within the Ballymena Borough Council area. 

Your comments re Houston’s Mill and the ecos centre have been passed to the relevant Department.

If you require any further information, please contact me on

Yours sincerely



Sent: 15 September 2011 14:13
To: Louise Kennedy
Cc: Louise Kennedy
Subject: Feedback and FAQ


Email:

Nature of Complaint / Comment / Compliment / Enquiry:
I AM A MOTORHOME OWNER AND I FEEL THAT THE COUNCIL AND THE WHOLE BALLYMENA AREA WOULD REALLY BENEFIT FROM PROVISION OF AN AIRE TYPE SERVICE AS SIMILAR TO THAT AT HOUSTONS MILL IN BROUGHSHANE, THERE IS PLENTY OF USEFUL AREAS SUCH AS THE EVENTS AREA AT THE ECOS CENTRE THAT COULD BE USED, PATRONS COULD BE CHARGED A DEPOSIT FOR THE BARRIER KEY. THE NITB ARE ASKING LOCAL COUNCILS FOR THEIR VIEWS ON PROVIDING SUCH FACILITIES AND I FEEL THAT THIS WOULD BE VERY WELCOME AND WOULD HELP CREATE VISITORS/FOOTFALL TO THE TOWN. BBC COULD TAKE THE INITIATIVE?
Details - (should include, date, time and place etc.):

What action, if any, would you like Council to take to address this issue?:
MANY THANKS AND I HOPE YOU CONSIDER THIS

edit: removed email address and phone number


----------



## erneboy

Just sent this to the Minister responsible for Tourism:

Dear Mrs. Foster,

I am aware that NITB are currently consulting on what provision might be made for tourists in motorhomes in NI. This great news and is an opportunity for NI to lead the way in the UK. UK provision compares very badly with that in the rest of Europe.

I am a member of an internet motorhoming forum where there are more than 60,000 members, here you can find out more: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ Many members of this forum would be very keen to make a contribution to any discussion on this topic and to that end I have emailed the NITB asking them if they can open a web page where members of the public could make comments. I hope you might back this proposal and contact the NITB to ask them to oblige.

I know that working Enniskillen you will have noticed how rapidly this form of tourism is growing, it is very big business in other parts of Europe and provision in the form of Aires de Service and Stellpatzen is generally very good, especially in France and Germany. These are areas usually situated in or near towns where we can stay for a few days, including overnight, fill with fresh water and dispose of waste. If you would like to know more I recommend a browse on this site: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/recherche.php here you can see provision in France. There are many such web sites and many guide books providing this information.

I believe this kind of tourist can be attracted without the cost of advertising and marketing. All that is required is provision for motorhomes in suitable places. The information sources we already rely on will very quickly pick up and publish the details complete with reviews. Whether or not any facility is popular will depend on it's getting good reviews, or at least not bad ones. Key to that is making facilities suitable and placing them where motorhomers are keen to go. The requirements of motorhomers are not the same as those of caravanners. Thinking that the same facilities are required for both would be a mistake. I think it's important that this is understood otherwise money may be spent on facilities which go unused.

Thank you in advance for your interest and help. Would you please let me know whether NITB or your Department would be willing to host a comments page.

If I can answer any questions please contact me.

As a motorhomer who also owns a self catering holiday business in Fermanagh I am eager to see any tourism initiative succeed, Alan .........


----------



## erneboy

I emailed NITB asking for a point of contact and just had a reply, here is an extract, " Through the Industry Development unit we work across many sectors who contribute to Tourism. However, there is no NITB project or formal NITB consultation on Motorhomes at present."

So the NITB deny that the NITB are involved in seminars they are hosting. This does not surprise me. 

I have forwarded my invitation to the the first meeting to them and given details of the second one. I have asked again for a point of contact, Alan.


----------



## stepaside

Hi All, rest assured your comments are the same as those expressed by me at any meetings I have attended, the infrastructure is in place it is bye laws and planning that is delaying the role out of new venues


----------



## erneboy

Finally had a reply from the Minister. Text reproduced below.

Dear Alan

Thank you for your email dated the 22nd September 2011 regarding motorhome tourism.

I note that you have also emailed the Northern Ireland Tourist Board (NITB) and that you should have received their response. 
NITB's Industry Development Unit works across many sectors who contribute to tourism. NITB held a business insight seminar on 24th March in the Stormont Hotel, Belfast. This seminar sought to identify opportunities to service motorhome tourists across Northern Ireland, and to consider what best practice in the servicing of motorhome tourism looks like.

However there is no NITB project or formal NITB consultation on Motorhomes at present. NITB welcomes open dialogue between the Industry and various Councils to encourage best practice and support any research being carried out to inform us on the economic contribution and issues in your sector. As such they would be delighted to hear your views and views of other members. 
Currently NITB has no plans to facilitate comments pages on it's website.

Should you wish to discuss these issues further, please contact Carolyn Boyd, Industry Development Manager on telephone 02890441581 or by emailing [email protected] or [email protected] in respect of this.

Please accept my apologies for the delay in responding to your email.

Yours sincerely
signed
Arlene Foster 
Arlene Foster MLA
Minister of Enterprise, Trade & Investment

It may help a little as it opens the way to for us to talk to NITB with the Minister's approval. I do feel that it does not display and enthusiasm for motorhome tourism though.

I have been talking to Carolyn Boyd and will forward the Minister's letter to her and see what she comes up with, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

I have had an invitation to attend a meeting at NITB to discuss the topic. As I can't go, being in Spain long term just now, I am hoping to find someone to take my place.

I have also contacted the MCCNI to see if they can suggest someone, Alan.


----------



## bob8925

have you tried motorhomecraic.com
someone on there might be able to assist as its a local forum for motorhomers and members of mccni use the forum?


----------



## jiwawa

erneboy said:


> I have had an invitation to attend a meeting at NITB to discuss the topic. As I can't go, being in Spain long term just now, I am hoping to find someone to take my place.
> 
> I have also contacted the MCCNI to see if they can suggest someone, Alan.


Is this an open meeting with others, Alan, or just you (or whoever) and representatives of the NITB?

And when is it?


----------



## erneboy

PM sent JWW.

As I said I have explained to NITB that I cannot go and am hoping to find someone who favours the creation of some aire type facilities in or very near to towns to take my place, Alan.


----------



## erneboy

In the light of another thread about the banning of overnight parking in public car parks in County Roscommon I thought I would update this thread.

I found a willing volunteer to go and meet with NITB to discuss provision for motorhomes in N. Ireland.

He is an MHF member and has a professional interest in the topic. I consider him the ideal man for the job and would like to thank him for his help.

I hope he will have something to tell us in due course but, of course these things grind exceeding slow, Alan.


----------



## Jean-Luc

I believe the NITB are doing excellent work with the local councils in Northern Ireland and there are now six Aires in place with another just passed the planning process and more in the pipeline.
Current NITB advertising 'down south' is certainly tempting for us 'southerners' to try NI as a destination.

Lets hope Fáilte Ireland and our local councils take notice of how it should be here for motorhome based tourists.


----------



## erneboy

At least they are listening to us Jean-Luc. 

Any thanks we owe for the provisions we currently have should go to the local Councils concerned, they had the vision to see the benefits to their towns. 

The interest NITB have is a recent though very welcome development, Alan.


----------

